# Beretta Xtrema 2



## JBS (Nov 14, 2008)

A superb shotgun, fired by a superb shooter:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6bKbqSdNEc"]YouTube - Beretta Xtrema2 Demonstration[/ame]


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, nice find on that vid.  Gives the civy sector a good shotgun to get a hold of.  I would like the new AA-12 shotgun, but dont believe its on the open market yet!


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 15, 2008)

Auto loaders Rock !!!


----------



## JBS (Nov 15, 2008)

1:49 - Badassery~!


----------

